# Fixing a cracked laminate limb



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

Note; I'd rather be safe than sorry.

My advice would be,,, DON'T! Leave it and go away.
Here's why;
Chances are, all is fine as is. BUT, I'd hate to be the one that said, "do such & such" only to have you come back later saying that it let go, the string whipped around, and plucked your eye out.
Without actually seeing it, I doubt anyone wants to give you any sort of go-ahead.
I certainly would not. Last thing I want to hear is, "someone got hurt".
I'm not saying it's NOT safe,,, I'm just not about to say it is.
If something happened, that string would be like a Indiana Jones' whip.
sorry, know it's not what you were hoping to hear. 

I'd be surprised at any comment to the contrary.
It's just not worth it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Considering that wrapping a limb would hold it together sometimes, it's hard to fault the idea of "relaminating" the tip. Have you just thought about nail polish, super glue, or god forbid, even fiberglass resin which I've used on my Quillan... 

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Floatsum said:


> Note; I'd rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> My advice would be,,, DON'T! Leave it and go away.
> Here's why;
> ...


This is the second time in two days I'm seeing people say chuck it. No wood dowels for arrows, and I'm now reading the download on Ishi, and that just makes me laugh.

I used fiberglass resin to "fix" a very distressing crack in Quillan Canebrake that till this day (some 8 or so years ago) is a most pleasing bow to shoot still, which I do every other month or so and when I go hunting off island.

I realize everyone wants to be safe. But give people some credit.. not everyone here is a Darwin candidate. For example, how would you go about determining if an arrow is spined enough for your bow... assuming you didn't have any idea of its spine and no spine tester?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Floatsum (Jan 14, 2010)

Rattus, I hear you.
On a personal side, I agree fully with what you're saying because I've done it myself, and it was done on my Quinllan. Dan made good bows. Mine was the Bamboo Long Hunter.
However, for someone I don't know, have not seen the bow, I'll still not give a green light.
If it was mine and I knew the bow I'd make a determination that may differ from what I'd say to another. The results would be from my own actions. Not because someone I've never seen said....
From what he describes, if it was mine, I know what I'd do. But I can not comfortably say for him to do. Especially sight unseen.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I hear what yall are saying, Saftey first! I am going to do it cause I do feel that it will fix the problem, Like I said I believe the cracks are just surface and not through the limb, it looks they are just through the first fiberglass laminate on the back of the bow and not into the wood, string grooves and laminate on front looks fine, but I don't know that forsure, but with the bow strung and pull back the cracks do not get bigger or open up any and if they were through more than the first I think it would cause them to open up alittle, so I figure the laminate kit being 1/4" thick total with both pieces, glued and clamped good, let it set and cure for a few days, file in my string nocks, sand it all down, It *should *be fine........ should. I will take some before and after pics and let yall know how it turns out


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Nitroboy said:


> Yeah I hear what yall are saying, Saftey first! I am going to do it cause I do feel that it will fix the problem, Like I said I believe the cracks are just surface and not through the limb, it looks they are just through the first fiberglass laminate on the back of the bow and not into the wood, string grooves and laminate on front looks fine, but I don't know that forsure, but with the bow strung and pull back the cracks do not get bigger or open up any and if they were through more than the first I think it would cause them to open up alittle, so I figure the laminate kit being 1/4" thick total with both pieces, glued and clamped good, let it set and cure for a few days, file in my string nocks, sand it all down, It *should *be fine........ should. I will take some before and after pics and let yall know how it turns out


Maybe I should say a little prayer and ask my Lord Jesus to protect you---you know, just in case you hear a loud *CRACK* and see slivers of glass flying everywhere. 

Funny how Rattus and Floatsum are talking about the late Dan Q--I just got my second Bamboo Longhunter in the mail last night, *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*!!!!!!!! I wish I still had the first one I owned though


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

alanraw said:


> Maybe I should say a little prayer and ask my Lord Jesus to protect you---you know, just in case you hear a loud *CRACK* and see slivers of glass flying everywhere.


LOL! Thanks for the prayers, If I was going to hear a loud crack and slivers of glass flying I figure it would have already came considering as much as I have shot it as is. I seen a guy shoot a older Bear bow that he had goat-tuff glued the limb back on and then wrapped it in duct tape, after it broke right above the top of the riser, he shot it for acouple years like that, Its still together too, he got a new one, Have yall seen anything like that, I know goat-tuff glue is tuff but that! I have seen way worse than what I am doing done with no ill effects, I know things happen and nothing in this world is certain, If the cracks were bigger and actually looked bad I probly wouldn't do it, but 3 people I have showed it to have never even seen the cracks when looking the bow over, I have handed it to them and tell them to tell me whats wrong with it and they hand it back I have to point out the cracks, They are really just fine hairline cracks, so I'll give it a shot when the overlay kit gets here, THANKS ALL and Thanks alanraw for the prayers


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

alanraw said:


> Maybe I should say a little prayer and ask my Lord Jesus to protect you---you know, just in case you hear a loud *CRACK* and see slivers of glass flying everywhere.
> 
> Funny how Rattus and Floatsum are talking about the late Dan Q--I just got my second Bamboo Longhunter in the mail last night, *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*!!!!!!!! I wish I still had the first one I owned though


Let me correct one thing you sayed before moving on.... generally, when you hear a loud crack, you see stars, or you're writhing on the ground clutching your huevos AND seeing stars... :teeth:

That being sayed... I love Quillan bows.. they are the one bow that actually "fits" my hand perfectly. When I first got it, looking at it I thought that the grip was going to be too small for me but nope.... except for the weight which just about crippled me at first... after 3 months of "retraining" it became my most fun recurve bow to take hunting (haven't taken the Dorado or Jag out of the yard yet..)

Have you pictures of the Longhunter you could.. sort of well you know... some need salivation from time to time... 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> That being sayed... I love Quillan bows.. they are the one bow that actually "fits" my hand perfectly. When I first got it, looking at it I thought that the grip was going to be too small for me but nope.... except for the weight which just about crippled me at first... after 3 months of "retraining" it became my most fun recurve bow to take hunting (haven't taken the Dorado or Jag out of the yard yet..)
> 
> Have you pictures of the Longhunter you could.. sort of well you know... some need salivation from time to time...
> 
> Aloha... :beer:


Well Tom, seeing as how you asked so nicely...this is my 66", 63#...still wish I had my 68", 70# ***sob***


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Dang.... thing looks fast just layin there... what a beauty. First time I've ever actually "seen" one.

Thanks...

Much Aloha.. :beer:


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

rattus58 said:


> Dang.... thing looks fast just layin there... what a beauty. First time I've ever actually "seen" one.
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Much Aloha.. :beer:


Great shooter as well, and properly tuned, she is _whisper_ quiet


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Nitroboy said:


> LOL! Thanks for the prayers, If I was going to hear a loud crack and slivers of glass flying I figure it would have already came considering as much as I have shot it as is. I seen a guy shoot a older Bear bow that he had goat-tuff glued the limb back on and then wrapped it in duct tape, after it broke right above the top of the riser, he shot it for acouple years like that, Its still together too, he got a new one, Have yall seen anything like that, I know goat-tuff glue is tuff but that! I have seen way worse than what I am doing done with no ill effects, I know things happen and nothing in this world is certain, If the cracks were bigger and actually looked bad I probly wouldn't do it, but 3 people I have showed it to have never even seen the cracks when looking the bow over, I have handed it to them and tell them to tell me whats wrong with it and they hand it back I have to point out the cracks, They are really just fine hairline cracks, so I'll give it a shot when the overlay kit gets here, THANKS ALL and Thanks alanraw for the prayers


You're quite welcome for the prayers---Lord Jesus is good to all, but...you know...and of course, it's not my bow and I am not shooting it, but even though you describe them as fine hairline cracks---sometimes it's better to err on the side of safety. Be careful


----------

